
Obama Announces Plans to "Unleash" 500 MHz of New Wireless Spectrum - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/obama_announces_plans_to_unleash_500_mhz_of_new_wi.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29
======
rbranson
Most of the prime spectrum <3GHz won't be able to be reallocated, unless
they're going to be willing to spend tons of cash and/or upset lots of people.
If they won't, it'll most likely only be valuable for non-portable or semi-
mobile devices. WISPs, in-vehicle broadband, anything that can have relatively
large antennas at the consumer side. Currently, handset-type devices have more
spectrum than can be practically used within the next few years.

